# TROUBLE CODE HELP....P0221, P0121, P0130



## md1.8t (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok so quick run through here. About 4 months ago I had replaced the 02 sensors both front and rear. Then shortly after had to replace the cat from months of driving on bad 02 sensors. When the 02 sensors went the car sputtered really bad also showing a EPC light, limiting throttle as well as the ASR light. After the repairs the car ran great (prob the best it ever has) for almost the entire summer. Now yesterday I go outside to start my car and its doing the same thing it was doing 4 months ago. Coughing sputtering the whole deal. These are the codes I have I realize there not VAG COM and i dont have any access to that. Car has roughly 104,000 miles on it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## md1.8t (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TROUBLE CODE HELP....P0221, P0121, P0130 (md1.8t)*

There has got to be someone on here with some info on these codes?


----------



## md1.8t (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TROUBLE CODE HELP....P0221, P0121, P0130 (md1.8t)*

Common guys....these are common codes? I see guys on here gutting engines and turbo swaps left and right and I cant get a lead on a few DTC codes??


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: TROUBLE CODE HELP....P0221, P0121, P0130 (md1.8t)*

p0221 and p0121 are throttle body codes, p0130 is a bank1 sensor1 code. you need to try to set basic settings on the throttle body with a vagcom or scantool if it fails test you need to replace throttle body


----------



## md1.8t (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TROUBLE CODE HELP....P0221, P0121, P0130 (vdubtech398)*

so what does the p0130 indicate though specifically...could you go into depth? I appreciate the help. Up to this point Ive had no real problems with the throttle body? I did notice there were a few times prob a week or 2 ago that the car didnt want to start. Just turn and turn and turn. Finally with a little blip of the throttle it came to life. Any relation? Once the car was started it had no issues and this only occured maybe 1 2 times at start up. Not to discredit you at all but what is your vw background? I only ask this bc there are a lot of kids on this forum only concerned with hopping up vdubs where Im just looking to keep mine running lol. Bone stock daily driver!


----------



## vdubtech398 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: TROUBLE CODE HELP....P0221, P0121, P0130 (md1.8t)*

I've been a certified and registered vw technician for 3 years and worked at 2 different vw dealerships. Currently workin on a vw as we speak. P0130- bank 1 sensor 1 electrical fault in circuit. This is the pre-cat 02 sensor. It could be bad again, they are common to fail. there could be a bad signal to it. there is a resistance test of the wires that doesnt always work well, but will tell you if you have an open wire or short. I doubt the 02 sensor is making the hard start concern. throttle body's are very common to fail. when they do fail they cause cars to start hard, run rough, lack of power and even die randomly. There is test for the throttle body that would tell you if it was operating normal but you'd need a scantool. When these codes arise, you can try cleaning the throttle body and re-adapting it (with a scantool) but usually the throttle body is on it's way out.


----------



## md1.8t (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TROUBLE CODE HELP....P0221, P0121, P0130 (vdubtech398)*

So it sounds like my best bet is the throttlebody? After the research ive done it seems that this may be the case. And possibly the other codes were all secondary to this. Meaning a bad throttle body could cause the additional codes.


----------



## dcmbrown (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: TROUBLE CODE HELP....P0221, P0121, P0130 (md1.8t)*

P0130 - O2 Sensor Circuit - Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 1)
- bad cable/O2 sensor, VAG codes might lead to needing a new catalytic convertor
P0121 - Throttle Position Sensor - Signal Out of Range (G69) Also check for loose ECM power relay.
- basically it's receiving feedback which doesn't make sense. Check your cables, check the Throttle Valve Control module. You pretty much need a VW tech tool (VAS 1551, or VAS 5051/5052) or probably the VAG-COM software to do this.
P0221 - Throttle Position Sensor - Signal Out of Range (G69) 
- P0121 is for sensor A, P0221 for sensor B


----------



## lemos (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been getting the code of P0221 which I believe is Throttle Body Position for sometime. I'm told its just a sensor but, when I speak to Volks Wagan they tell my I have to take it in and change everything. Can someone advise me what should I do. Change the sensor or the entire throttle body?


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Just a suggestion but make sure your TB is plugged in fully.


----------



## pt09A3APR (Jun 26, 2014)

*same **** happend.....butttt*

same **** happend to my 09 A3 APR stage 2 , turbo back cat delete. Ive had those EXACT symptoms!!! unfortunatley to have to inform you the only resolution ive found was to be the main seal from the actual motor/tranny. I know i didnt have oil leaks anywhere!!!!!! sure were known to burn a lil oil , but i could not figure it out! ive had random missfires through all 4 cylinders, engine to lean and another falut code but not coming to mind at the moment (stoner), replaced----- PCV(entire unit),intake manifold, spark plugs, coilpacks, crank shaft sensor,fuel filter,throttle body, compression test(no leaks) held at 30Psi!!!!!!!! car sputtered ran like a crack head, still had balls when pedal to the floor, but ran/sounded like it was dead... and thank god i got a ****ing wicked mechanic who did a complete diag and intence inspection to determin it was the main seal from the Motor/Transmission ....dom dom dommmmmm. so parts/labour ran me $700 had to drop the tranny out look about 7-8 hours. Runs like a ****ing beast she does .... but now im having issues with a random EPC light / random limp car still excelerates but sllllooowwwwwllllllyyyyyy. hopeing its the brake switch .....not sure tho n i have airbag light on aswell......


----------



## almostironman (Oct 2, 2018)

*P0121/P0122/P0221 issue. Help please*

My 2009 A3 2.0T QT has been suffering from these codes for a while. sporatically I get EPC light comes on the dash, which cuts power & gives no throttle response. sometime rattle the car violently... I turn the car off for a min & turn it back on & the car resets & clears the codes. the car runs smooth like nothing happened (at least for a while until next time it happens). I took it to dealer & they find nothing & I become a lier. over the past 2 years while dealing with this issue with them, only explanation they gave me was that there is some issue on the TPS relay & only way to fix is replacing one part at a time from cheapest one to the most expensive. so far we've changed throttle body/ position sensor/ whole wiring between the pedal to the throttle body/ throttle itself out of my wallet. 
It ran okay for about 1.5yrs. The problem started again last month, so I took it in again. Now they tell me the only option left is replacing ECM, which is the last one remain that might cause this faulty codes. At whooping $3000 quote for that, I'm extremely happy, specially they won't guaranty that it will fix the problem. Their attitude(or how I read) is, "we don't know what to do other than this, so we suggest you to pay 3G for this fix & let's see if it's fix or not..." 
Anyways, I was wondering what you guys would do... or anyone experienced anything like this? any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## almostironman (Oct 2, 2018)

*Similar, but little more?... P0121/P0122/P0221*

My 2009 A3 2.0T QT is pooping those code above for the past couple of years. EPC light on>no throttle response & shudder. I turn the car off for a bit & turn it back on & car resets & start running totally fine. I take it to the dealer & they don't find any faulty code, so I become a lier... 
it's like chasing a ghost. my OBD II reads with P0121/P0122/P0221. low voltage issues on the sensor. The dealer said the problem is somewhere on TPS relay, so we have been replacing parts on that relay in order of cheapest to expensive. so far, we've replaced Throttle body, Throttle position sensor, whole wiring bundle from the TPS to the gas pedal, gas pedal itself out of my wallet. Only thing left was ECM, which is the one throwing the EPC light on the dash. the car ran fine for about a year and a half after. past couple of week the whole symptom started happening again, so I took it to the dealer. They said they checked all the parts they replaced & they are all in perfect working order, so only thing left is ECM replacement. at whooping $3000 quote on that, I'm about to loose my mind specially based on resale value of my car... 
The part that gets me is that they don't know(guaranty) this ECM replacement will even fix the issue. They're just hoping this might fix, but mean time I should spend 3G. 
I don't know what to do. did anyone have experienced anything like this? Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sadboyloko (May 5, 2018)

Hello I’m getting P0221 and P0221 and I’m having epc light turn on I unplugged the gas pedal but the epc light still turns on and rough idles. Any ideas on what to do next?


----------

